# another wb turkey call test day 3



## davduckman2010 (Apr 23, 2014)

well my other son went to MY honey hole today. he sat in the exact same spot as his brother did it took him twice as long to get this one 20 minutes. a hen came screaming out of the woods ready to fight the decoy with 2 young gobblers in tow. he never knew what hit him nighty nite.20 lbs 5 inch beard that's it im going Friday morning , screw work I cant take it no more. this was a spalted maple duck wood pot call from mi yingling I got last year. I will be using another of the many pot calls tomorrow that I got here on wood barter. we will be your official field testers  so far fellas yall batting 1000 . I think he got this because of the wood barter hat

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 23, 2014)

Whomever gets the smallest bird does the cooking  ?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 23, 2014)

Wrong! The guy in this pic does all the cooking because he's awesome at it! Scott is a great cook, feeds me to good when I'm there visiting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 23, 2014)

Those boys are gonna clean out YOUR honey hole! When you gonna tell them to get their own?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 23, 2014)

lol im going to let them boys burn up there 2 tags and then im going to the good spot where the begins are the other honey hole they don't know about them boys are hunting and fishing fools  there slaming walleyes / yellow perch and crappies this last week when there not killin birds. eatings been good lately  just pulled that young bird out the smoker a couple minutes ago . emmmmmm emmmmmmmmmmm time too chow

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 23, 2014)

Plumbers can't take friday off- remember the plumber rules- sh!t goes downhill and payday is friday!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Plumbers can't take friday off- remeber the plumber rules- sh!t goes downhill and payday is friday!!!!!!!!!!!


 paydays on wensday and im the boss lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## brown down (Apr 24, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Plumbers can't take friday off- remeber the plumber rules- sh!t goes downhill and payday is friday!!!!!!!!!!!



and don't bite your finger nails lol 

good deal Dave, nice bird!!! birds here have been gobbling for about a month. I think my state has always been a month late, which makes it that much more of challenge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## longbeard (Apr 24, 2014)

Them boys are hammering the birds Duck.

I still think you should send that call to me 
I don't think it would work on WV birds though ( reverse psychology ) 



Harry (  ) M


----------

